# Red Coyote



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

This is the story about the one that got away that didn't get away. I'll start with last week. I had a stinker in my trap so I was in a hurry to get it burried and reset another trap before I puked.:yikes: Well in the rush I decided to bed a new trap with a single 24" stake.(I'll bet you know where this one is headed) After all the ground was frozen so it should be fine right? Now move to this week. After a rainy soggy christmas the ground loosened up a little. On my check this morning I could see a catch circle but no critter. When I arived I found yote tracks coming in, a stake laying there and drag marks wandering across the field. I finished checcking my traps and waited until it got light. Now equiped with my mini-30 and hiking gear i headed out after the critter. My mind kept thinking about the MB-650 and how it would look if the yote wandered into a visible area. After about a mile tracking along the river I finally heard some noise in the brush. When I got close he started to try to run in the brush and I let a round go bringing him down. I hated to put such a big hole in the pelt but the 30 cal. was my best option to recover my trap and the coyote. Turns out to be one of the prettiest yotes I've taken.

Moral of the story: Don't cut corners no matter how much it stinks.


Here is the pretty red colored yote.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Way to stay with it Mark,job well done!!!!And a good lesson for those just starting-out.Coyotes and a single stake don't mix well,even if the ground is frozen rock-hard,I learned that the hard way about 10-12yrs ago.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

The bigest problem with shooting the yote with a 30cal is the shell cost more than the yote will be worth lol. Congrats on getting the yote and your trap, this is the reason I only use cable stakes when K-9 traping.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice Blonde Coyote. The waxed dirt seems to be working for you. Cable stakes on chain are the only way to go for coyotes. With all the predators you and Freepop are catching, perhaps you two could tag team on a demo at convention. Nice season.

Griff


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

griffondog said:


> Nice Blonde Coyote. The waxed dirt seems to be working for you. Cable stakes on chain are the only way to go for coyotes. With all the predators you and Freepop are catching, perhaps you two could tag team on a demo at convention. Nice season.
> 
> Griff


 
I can't say enough *good* about the waxed dirt but I'm not telling you anything you don't already.

What type of cable stakes do you use and how long? Do you have them all made up ahead of time and boil and wax the whole setup together?

As far as the predators go, if I could catch 10% of the K9's you catch I'd be happy.:lol: Thanks for the compliments and all of the advice.

Mark


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Mark here is the link to the set up. If you make your own, weld the s- hooks. I use a quick link to attach to the trap chain.

http://www.fntpost.com/Products/Fox+Hollow's+Super+Stakes/Original+Super+Stakes+with+Chain+(Dozen)

Griff


----------



## just grillin (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice job and thanks for the pics furminator. I'm new to K9 trapping (1st season) and I am learning alot about it from this forum it is great that you guys share thanks. Griffondog when you are done with a set do you dig out the anchor or leave it? Thanks Eric


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

just grillin said:


> Nice job and thanks for the pics furminator. I'm new to K9 trapping (1st season) and I am learning alot about it from this forum it is great that you guys share thanks. Griffondog when you are done with a set do you dig out the anchor or leave it? Thanks Eric


 I'd be willing to bet that he pulls them out with the truck  :lol:


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

SNAREMAN said:


> I'd be willing to bet that he pulls them out with the truck  :lol:



not any more. gonna have to use the van or pt cruiser.:lol:


----------



## just grillin (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL! so they stay. Thanks


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yeah, give a demo as Scarlet laughinly says "How to be a dumb ole possum catcher"

I was wondering if you were going to be a P.T. Cuiser trapper :lol: also if you had traps out and what's been going on with the trap treatment?

Good job Fur for staying with that animal and retrieving your steel  I use pogos about 15" and they work good for me. I may be ready to try a different type, as I have seen a couple of things I'd like to improve on.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Just Grillin

Yes you dig up the stakes.

I just want to thank my friends for their support in my time of need.:yikes:
The truck will never see the trapline again.:help: My broken rib is feeling better. The new trapline truck should be on the road after the first of the year.










Nothing in pink so yeller will have to do.:evilsmile

Griff


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Never caught word of the broken rib??


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> Never caught word of the broken rib??


The redhead finally made me go to the doc after I was still sore after three days. So much for the exta padding I have.:lol:

Griff


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If you want some comfort, I fell on the ice once we returned back home tonight, smack on my back. Shoulder isn't felling too well, maybe another beer?? That isn't much though, but I did get lost in a cedar swamp for a couple hours last night


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

The camera doesn't quite do this yote justice. I am very pleased with the color. Tonight was my first attempt at hole repair. Those hollow points show no mercy.

Here is a picture of the yote.










Damage (One of the two 4" diameter holes)










One hole











The second hole.










Here is the finished product. You can see a bullet hole next to each repair job.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Ugly hole, great looking fleshing job how long did that take you? Jim


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

You'll probably laugh but it took me at least 2 hours to finish. I could have had a big beaver done in the same time.:lol: I want to get this one tanned to hang on the wall. I hope I did a decent job on the sewing. I never really did it before so I hope the final product turns out ok.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Looks like a very good sew job to me. 

Is that buckwheat hulls I see under that muskrat?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> Looks like a very good sew job to me.
> 
> Is that buckwheat hulls I see under that muskrat?


 
Yes those are buckwheat hulls. I have had some success with them but have also had some traps dug at and uncovered with them. They do have and odor though natural it still can cause some digging in my opinion. That is why I am mainly using waxed dirt now. I will still use them but not as much. 

Do you have success with coverhulls?


----------

